# RUPES LHR 15E vs Kestrel das 6 pro



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm looking for my first polishing machine and I have narrowed down to RUPES LHR 15E and das 6 pro.
What's the pros and cons of each one? Is the RUPES LHR 15E worth the extra cash?


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a rupes and it a great buff. Pretty light and easy to use and very reliable had mine around a year or so and hasn't given any trouble fingers crossed lol


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Good to hear that  
I'm really confused and I don't know which one since I haven't heard a bad word about kestrel either..
Which polishes you use?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

ειναι σαν να συγκρινεις μια φεραρι με ενα σμαρτ.
και τα δυο σε πανε καπου αλλα η φερραρι καιει πολυ.

the only disadvantage I find on the Rupes is that you can't use it with spot pads.
Other than that Bigfoot is better in all terms.

As for the polishes its a totally different discusion.

If you ask me you need a posh machine to match your posh wax collection


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

This was a question I wanted to ask after seeing the rupes reviews.

I think the biggest point for me is:

What is it about the rupes that makes it worthwhile spending 4x as much as you do on a DAS-6?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes and No.

Does an Audi A3 worths 4 times the price of Dacia Logan?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

The fact that you can't use spot pads is a downside as I don't have another machine so to say I'll use it for that work :/ 
"posh" factor won't determine which one I get


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I own a DAS and do still use it from time to time, but having used the Bigfoot a couple of times now I have to say it is far superior, don't get me wrong the DAS will still do the job, a metro will still get you from A to B but we all know you'd rather the Ferrari .


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

efib said:


> The fact that you can't use spot pads is a downside as I don't have another machine so to say I'll use it for that work :/
> "posh" factor won't determine which one I get


Its not that you can't polish small parts, it would be more difficult.
Some will say you can't but they are wrong.

You are a newbie and it would be really difficult to spot swirl removal with the das6 since it needs more sets. With the big foot correction is quicker and more evident.

If you are after the perfect tool(between those two) don't even think about it.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you guys for the inputs  I will probably go for it !
Nick can I use scholl pads and polishes or just the rupes ?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

You can use all pads and polishes available.
I wouldn't go for the Scholl polishes though since they have a different learning curve from Menzerna. Plus there are way more expensive.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought that rupes was limited to its pads etc. good thing it is not ..
I will keep that in mind , thank you nick


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

i use 3m pads with my rubes


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info 
I will probably take rupes


----------

